# Some of my fish. Warning: lots of pictures!



## darkstar (Nov 25, 2008)

Here's some pictures of some the fish I've had over the last few years...many of which I still have. As you can tell I'm pretty much a plec fanatic

Darkstar.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

How did you get the zebra plecs? I hear they are over $$180. Is that true?


----------



## darkstar (Nov 25, 2008)

They do get sold at those kind of prices and much more, however they can be found for a lot less thankfully. I'm acutally located in the UK so how I got them may not be a relevant as you were hoping but I found them through different means, such as bidding on ebay and keeping my eye on for sale ads on fish sites etc, plus I also had two flown over from Germany. They can be found just as easily in the US too though, although obviously the size of the US creates a further problem when travelling to pick them up but they are certainly available.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

you wouldn't happen to know any where in the worcester county that they sell them, would you?


----------



## darkstar (Nov 25, 2008)

Not that specifically no, but if you want to aquire them then one of the best places is the zebrapleco.com resource. There's many breeders there, including quite a few from the US.
If your serious about getting them though and you do decide to go there then I'd recommend not making your first post 'does anyone have any zebs for sale?'. Due to demand massively outstripping supply breeders can be very picky about who they sell to and most prefer to sell them to those that are genuinely interested in the species and not those who want them to satisfy their latest craze or make a quick buck. Plus, there's probably 4-5 new starter posts saying that exact thing each week, it gets annoying after a while lol. Spend some time there, get to know the breeders and one will probably be more than willing to help you out.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Do you know what the minimum tank size is for 1-2 zebra plecos


----------



## darkstar (Nov 25, 2008)

A 24x12 tank would easily be sufficient but i'd still probably be be tempted to go for a 30x12 just to add some extra stability to the tank parameters.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

So a 30x12x18 is large enough for how many. Sorry for the questions. I just never thought i could have one and i love them. Just look at my name and avatar :lol:


----------



## darkstar (Nov 25, 2008)

I have 8 in a 36x12x15, assuming 18 is your width I'd probably still stay at 8 but you might be able to stretch it to 10.
And I certainly don't mind the questions and yes I had noticed the avatar too lol...


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

18 is acually my height. the bottom rectangles dimensions will be (seeing as i haven't gotten the tank yet) 30 by 12 inches and 18 inches high. Sorry for the confusion :lol:


----------



## darkstar (Nov 25, 2008)

In which case I'd definitely stick at 8 maximum.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

DarkStar, those are some fantastic photos! Which one are you going to send me for the POTM contest? LOL
I love the tank full of wood, that looks awesome.


----------



## darkstar (Nov 25, 2008)

many thanks for the compliments. I hadn't realised there was a POTM, but in which case I'll choose one and send it over to you.

cheers
Darkstar.


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

HOLY SMOKES! That's a really cool tank!


----------



## darkstar (Nov 25, 2008)

Fishychic said:


> HOLY SMOKES! That's a really cool tank!



Thank you very much

Darkstar.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Great fish & tank


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm still waiting for the POTM entry pic...
(Impatiently taps fingers on desk.....)


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Those are real nice Pics. Beautiful aquarium.


----------

